# Was für (übliche) HW hattet ihr noch nie?



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2020)

So einige haben ja schon eine längere PC Karriere hinter sich. Aber manch eine Kombi ergibt sich einfach nicht. 
Mir ist z.B gerade wieder aufgefallen, dass ich noch nie ein Teil von Gigabyte benutzt habe. Irgendwie hat immer was nicht gepasst. Das ging sogar so weit dass ich mal eine Gigabyte (Mecha)Tastatur gewonnen habe. Aber das war ein paar Wochen nachdem ich mir eine Corsair K63 geleistet hatte (Vorteil: kabellos) also ging sie direkt an einen neuen Besitzer weiter.
Und Mainboardmarken hatte ich wirklich schon so ziemlich alles (z.B. XFX, Intel, Foxconn, Biostar, Abit, Epox, DFI), aber irgendwie waren die GB Boards nie attraktiv. Mal nach Preis mal nach Featureset. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Bei wem passt es einfach nicht?


----------



## pedi (6. Juni 2020)

ich hatte noch nie eine wasserkühlung, und werde ich auch nicht, selbst wenn ich doppelt so alt werden würde, wie ich bin.


beitragsschnappszahl, eine runde für alle.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juni 2020)

Noch nie etwas von Gigabyte oder ASRock gekauft. Wenn mich eine Marke zufriedenstellt, bleibe ich meistens treu. Werde auch weiterhin Asus oder Msi den beiden vorziehen. 
Hatte bisher auch noch keinen Prozessor von AMD. Der nächste könnte aber von AMD sein.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte noch nie nen Seasonic Netzteil oder nen Biostar Mainboard und bisher noch keine NAS (dafür HDD an Router oder Netzwerkfreigabe vom PC)


----------



## HardlineAMD (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte seit 1996 keine Intel-CPU mehr in meinem Rechner (ja in der Familie hab ich sowas verbaut). 
Biostar und Seasonic. Beides nie gehabt. Ach und Wasserkühlung..... nee. Wasser hat im Rechner nix verloren.


----------



## pedi (7. Juni 2020)

richtig, aus diesem grund werde ich nie eine wasserkühlung haben.


----------



## Zeph4r (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte auch schon Gigabyte Boards damals als ich noch Sockel 939 hatte .
Mein erster Rechner hatte damal einen intel Pentium P100 ,ich hielt den PC
damals für nicht leistungsfähig . Habe damals mit dem Amiga 4000 eine BBS 
betrieben, was man sich damals hinausgelegt hatte 3 Rufnummern usw......
Naja ich habe auch nun wieder ein Gigabyte Board bin damit zufrieden.
Das erste mal eine AIO im Rechner, naja sie funktioniert!
lg Zeph4r


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte auch noch nie eine WaKü und auch nicht vor mir mal eine anzuschaffen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2020)

Wakü ist ja ausserhalb dieses Forums eher unüblich bzw. auch hier eine Minderheit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Noch nie etwas von Gigabyte oder ASRock gekauft. Wenn mich eine Marke zufriedenstellt, bleibe ich meistens treu. Werde auch weiterhin Asus oder Msi den beiden vorziehen.


Asus ist leider bei den Mainboards in manchen Bereichen sehr schlampig geworden.
Ich habe grundsätzlich NUR ASUS gekauft.
Das P5Q läuft heute noch, das A7N8X de Luxe hat 10 Jahre ohne Fehler seinen Dienst getan.

Das Z170 Pro Gaming war zu Anfang die blanke Katastrophe.
Abstürze im BIOS, Lüfterkurven wurden nicht gespeichert, ... .
Das gab sich erst mit der ca. 20. BIOS Version!

Asrock hat sich schwer gebessert.
Bei Neubauten gibt es da keinerlei Bedenken, vor allem im AMD-Bereich.
Alle PCs, die ich mit Ryzen und Asrock gebaut habe, liefen sofort fehlerfrei.

Biostar war früher schlecht.
Meine Voodoo 3000 mochte es gr nicht.
Das A7N8X de Luxe lief sofort damit.

Jetzt gibt es nur noch wenig Biostar Boards.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte noch nie ein Netzteil, was nicht von Seasonic ist. Ist jetzt kürzer, als alle anderen zu listen. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Asus ist leider bei den Mainboards in manchen Bereichen sehr schlampig geworden.
> Ich habe grundsätzlich NUR ASUS gekauft.
> Das P5Q läuft heute noch, das A7N8X de Luxe hat 10 Jahre ohne Fehler seinen Dienst getan.
> 
> ...


Die letzten verbauten Boards waren ein Z87 und H97. Ich wechsle die komplette Plattform nicht so oft. Damals gab es mit ASUS keine Probleme.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Juni 2020)

Mainboards hatte ich früher von Tyan. Die waren genial. Aber das war die Zeit wo ein Mainboard noch Einfluss hatte auf den PC  Seit dem kaufe ich nur noch Asus. Auch bei Graphikkarten. Hatte die letzten 15 Jahre wohl nie mehr was anderes als ASUS. Und nie Probleme. Bei Netzteilen bequiet, Speicher immer von Corsair.  Was ich noch nie hatte an Marken:
- Gigabyte
- ASrock
- MSI
- Saphhire
- Seasonic
Die List könnte ewig sein.
CPU mässig hatte ich immer Intel bis auf einen Ausrutscher.. da wars ein AMD. Aber sowas passiert mir nicht mehr  Bei en Graphikkarten hatte ich noch nie was von Nvidia… Zuvor hatte ich Matrox Karten mit 3Dfx dazu. Und seit Nvidia mir 3Dfx kaputt gemacht habe beschloss ich die an sofort zu ignorieren  Seit dem nur noch GPU von AMD.


----------



## SaPass (7. Juni 2020)

Sehr interessante Frage, danke! Das bringt mich echt ins Nachdenken. Ich habe nie einen Hersteller priorisiert und daher schon vieles verbaut gehabt in den letzten Jahren. ATI, AMD, Intel, Nvidia, es wurde immer nach P/L gekauft. Bei den Mainboards erinnere ich mich an ASUS, MSI, ASRock und Gigabyte. Netzteile Seasonic und beQuiet. Kommen wir zur eigentlichen Fragen: Was hatte ich nie? Die Liste müsste bei jedem endlos lang sein, aber ich beschränke mich auf fünf Punkte: 
- NAS
- Wakü (Custom oder AIO)
- Spielekonsolen
- Razer-Peripherie
- WLAN am Rechner (Sticks, Karte, usw.)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte noch nie ein DFI-Board, noch nie AMD-Netzwerkkarten, noch nie 3d-Labs Grafikkarten, auch keine 3dfx.
Ich hatte auch noch nie IBM-Hardware wie PCs, Tastaturen oder Monitore.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2020)

Ein NAS hatte ich auch noch nicht.
Bisher habe ich noch keinen Bedarf dafür.
Externe HDDs, USB-Sticks und gut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte auch nie einen, habe gleich nen Server aufgestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie nen Seasonic Netzteil oder nen Biostar Mainboard und bisher noch keine NAS (dafür HDD an Router oder Netzwerkfreigabe vom PC)


Habe seit 1984 Was mit PCs zu tun und komischerweise hatte ich die selben Sachen die du bereits gelistet hast auch noch nie.



pedi schrieb:


> ich hatte noch nie eine wasserkühlung, und werde ich auch nicht, selbst wenn ich doppelt so alt werden würde, wie ich bin.


Was ist schlimm daran... gut meist hat es eher nur was mit Silent und Optik was zu tun, denn Prozessor und Grafikkarte sind 10-30°C mehr oder weniger egal.



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Ach und Wasserkühlung..... nee. Wasser hat im Rechner nix verloren.


Wieso in einem PKW hast du auch sehr viel sensible Elektronik verbaut, aber auch eine Wasserkühlung. 
Selbst deine Heizung im Innenraum wird mit dem Kühlwasser betrieben.

Feigling.... 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wakü ist ja ausserhalb dieses Forums eher unüblich bzw. auch hier eine Minderheit.


Wasserkühlung ist nicht so stark vebreitet wie Luftkühlung, aber wenn wir hier unter uns im Wakü Bereich sind gibt es schon einige User mit Wasserkühlung.
Ich zumindest möchte meine Wasserkühlung nicht mehr missen. CPU bei etwa 45-55°C und Grafikkarte nur bei 39°C. Natürlich alles unter Last und die Temperaturen sind ja nicht der Höhepunkt, sondern die Optik davon und das meine Wasserkühlung so aufgebaut ist das mein Rechner selbst unter Last absolut lautlos ist. Bilder von meinem Rechner könnt ihr in der Galerie meines Profils aufrufen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso in einem PKW hast du auch sehr viel sensible Elektronik verbaut, aber auch eine Wasserkühlung.
> Selbst deine Heizung im Innenraum wird mit dem Kühlwasser betrieben.
> Feigling....


Das Auto steht aber nicht in der Wohnung und man bewart dort in der Regel auch keine (wichtigen) Daten auf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Auto steht aber nicht in der Wohnung und man bewart dort in der Regel auch keine (wichtigen) Daten auf.


Wobei an einer HDD auch nur die Platine durch das Wasser zerstört werden kann, beim Motor wird es schwierig.
Wo wir schon da sind: Ich hatte noch nie ne 5,25" HDD (gab es von Quantum) und auch noch nie eine SSD im PC, nur im Laptop.


----------



## taks (8. Juni 2020)

Ich wollte früher immer ein DFI Board, aber das Budget war anderer Meinung ^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Ich wollte früher immer ein DFI Board, aber das Budget war anderer Meinung ^^



Ich wollte mir mal eines für 775 kaufen, aber es gab keines auf dem Markt, was mit dem Gigabyte X48 DS5 mithalten konnte, das war 2018.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juni 2020)

Hatte noch nie einen 16:9 Monitor am PC hängen.
Bis dato 4:3 Röhre sowie ein 4:3 TFT.
Und der aktuelle sowie der vorige Monitor sind / waren 16:10


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie einen 16:9 Monitor am PC hängen.
> Bis dato 4:3 Röhre sowie ein 4:3 TFT.
> Und der aktuelle sowie der vorige Monitor sind / waren 16:10


Ich auch, auch noch nie HDMI oder DisplayPort.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2020)

Was mir noch einfällt:
Hatte nie eine kabellose Maus oder Tastatur.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte noch nie eine Lasermaus und auch noch nie einen Trackball, aber Kugelmäuse.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie eine Lasermaus und auch noch nie einen Trackball, aber Kugelmäuse.


Stimmt, hatte ich bisher auch noch nie und ein 3D Drucker habe ich auch noch keines da gehabt, sonst würde ich mir leckere Sandkuchen ausdrucken lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte nie ein modulares Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse mit Kabel-Management.


----------

